# ipod touch et mac en wifi



## graubil (14 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour
je souhaiterai me connecter à internet en wifi avec mon touch à l'aide d'une cle usb wifi branchée sur mon imac G5, lui-même relié par ethernet à ma freebox
est-ce possible ?
et si oui que pensez-vous de cette clé : BLUESTORK Adaptateur USB Wi-Fi 802.11g
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6309/bluestork-adaptateur-usb-wi-fi-80211g-adapt-usb-20-reseau-sans-fil-80211g.html
Merci d'avance


----------



## whereismymind (15 Novembre 2007)

C'est tout à fait possible et je l'ai fait mais avec un iMac Intel en ce qui me concerne. Mais y'a pas de raison que ça ne fontionne pas avec le tien.
Ton choix de clé WiFi n'a l'air très bien, bon prix, les commentaires sont bons, je dirai: Go !


----------



## ambrine (15 Novembre 2007)

Pas besoin de cl&#233; externe, le iMac G5 a une carte airport, non????


----------



## graubil (16 Novembre 2007)

pas de carte sur mon imac
Merci pour les conseils 
@ bientôt


----------



## ambrine (16 Novembre 2007)

Ah.... d&#233;sol&#233;.... j'avais oubli&#233; que sur les 1er G5, la carte Airport &#233;tait une option (&#224; 79&#8364; si je ne me trompe pas)


----------



## graubil (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

je viens de recevoir ma clé usb wifi.
j'ai installé le logiciel, inséré la clé.
l'adaptateur est reconnu (voir copie d'écran jointe) mais ne possède pas d'adresse ip
j'ai activé le partage web personnel, désactivé le pare-feu et activé le partage de ma connexion ethernet via l'adaptateur wi-fi, mais mon ipod touch ne détecte pas le réseau  
je ne sais plus comment faire pour me connecter à internet via mon ipod
quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## ambrine (19 Novembre 2007)

Attends ta photo montre seulement que ta liaison avec ta Freebox est ouverte, elle ne montre pas que ta clé Wifi est émettrice d'un réseau quelconque.

Il faudrait que tu renseignes ta config hard/soft dans ton profil: tu es sur Téo ou Léo?

Sinon, j'ai l'impression que ta manip est OK, mais je ne peux pas en être certain...


----------



## ficelle (19 Novembre 2007)

et pourquoi n'as tu pas choisi la carte wifi freebox ?
en plus, cette solution évite de de devoir laisser tourner le mac pour aller sur le net.


----------



## graubil (20 Novembre 2007)

je n'ai pas choisi la carte free pour pouvoir déconnecter ma liaison wifi facilement car je n'utiliserai mon ipod touch que de tps en tps pour aller sur le net

au niveau de ma config je ne sais pas comment renseigner ma config hard/soft ds mon profil ! (voir copies d'écran)


----------



## ambrine (20 Novembre 2007)

Je voulais parler de ta config sur MacGénération


----------



## graubil (21 Novembre 2007)

ça y est j'ai indiqué mon profil matériel mac ...
si ça peut vous aider ... et m'aider


----------



## ambrine (21 Novembre 2007)

Sur ta première photo, je ne vois pas apparaître ta clé Wifi !? Peux-tu nous montrer l'onglet internet des préférences systèmes/Partages?


----------



## graubil (22 Novembre 2007)

voici voilà
merci d'avance


----------



## ambrine (22 Novembre 2007)

Merci! Je ne comprend pas pourquoi un adaptateur USB apparaît avec un identifiant ethernet.... Ceux sont 2 voies de communications bien distinct. Le mode d'emploi de ta clé précise-t-il le nom sous lequel on doit trouver cette clé?

PS: Sur ton image N°5, tu as bien cliqué sur "Démarrer"?


----------



## ambrine (22 Novembre 2007)

J'ai déchargé le mode d'emploi chez MacWay, et je me demande si cette clé est capable de faire du "partage Web".... C'est une fonction un peu spéciale; je te conseille de prendre contact avec leur SAV pour avoir leur avis et les conseils de "paramètrage".

Avec une carte Airport ça marche presque tout seul, alors je "nage", je "rame", je "coule"


----------



## graubil (23 Novembre 2007)

je vais suivre tes conseils et essayer de les contacter
je te tiens au courant


----------



## pierreunik (26 Janvier 2008)

je viens d'acheter *une clé wifi BLUESTORK USB 802.11G, que j'ai branchée sur mon POWERMAC G4 (système Leopard)*, après avoir installé le driver ( malheureusement en version 10.4.) j'ouvre la petite application qui va avec : WLan. mais rien ne se passe, ça ne fonctionne pas...

*Normale me direz vous !!!!  certes mais vraiment ...
*
Dommage car cette clef est vraiment pas chère et semble fonctionner sous 10.4 et 10.3
personne n'a de solution une bidouilles ou un petit drivers de fabrication maison pour la clef la plus économique du marché ...

D'avance merci


----------



## ambrine (26 Janvier 2008)

Attends, je vais essayer de comprendre ton problème:

1) tu veux pouvoir te connecter à internet au moyen de cette clé sur ton réseau Wifi personnel et/ou des autres?

2) tu cherches à faire comme "graubil", créer un réseau Wifi à partir de son Mac et pouvoir profiter d'internet pour ses accessoires?

PS: graubil, tu n'as pas terminé ce post, Macway a trouvé une solution???


----------

